# Another Nature's Echo Custom Calls Masterpiece!



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just wanted to share the call that I had built by our very own Firefighter of Nature's Echo Custom Calls prior to this upcoming turkey season. 

I first approached him about a week ago asking for a custom engraved call to be built. I picked the call up from the post office yesterday. I'm guessing he had it custom built and shipped out in 2-3 days max. Pretty impressive customer service. 

The candlesticks are hand ground elk bone from the bull engraved into the call. 

If you haven't ordered one of these calls yet, you need one. It will be among your go to calls to get a turkey talking. 

Thank you, Jason.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice!! Jason does some very nice work that's for sure!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Who said Fireman only know how to get cats outa trees... 



A work of art for sure!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

pretty cool,even a noob like me got a turkey with his slate call .


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I bought one from him last year. 
Awesome call and a great guy to deal with. Hell I even shot my 2012 bird using it.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I like the antler inlays. Beautiful call.


----------



## Blackhawk92 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is a beauty!

I also own a couple, they are a one of a kind for sure.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

Great looking call, I can't wait to use my custom slate this year, Firefighter does a great job!! :chillin:


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> I like the antler inlays. Beautiful call.


dont be so modest Brad, you make some beautiful and very effective calls as well! in fact, i still have the ones that you sent me to test out a few years ago...they have been very helpful for me!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I love my NE call.
He's making a special one for me right now. Can't wait to see it...and give it.:shhh:

Waz, you're right, Brad does awesome work as well. I saw his work up close and personal spread all over his kitchen table.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

VERY nice! thanks for sharing...


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll be using my Echo Natures Call next week in Missouri, not only do they look great they sound even better!


----------

